# Wolf Paw skiddy tires new...



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Brand new Wolfpaws, $2200. Big bolt skiddy...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

That’s bitcoin money right there


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Brand new Wolfpaws, $2200. Big bolt skiddy...
> View attachment 224280
> View attachment 224281


Steel zip ties


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

With your miner you can splurge on the good snow tires I see


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> With your miner you can splurge on the good snow tires I see


I just didn't blow my wad on a MP money Deere...


----------

